
Ask HN: How to attribute startup titles? - moalain
We are launching a new startup&#x2F;project and we need title to apply to an incubator. We were perfectly able to work properly without titles until now, but this application makes us wonder what to do.
We are a group of 4 co-founders and here are our profiles (btw, it&#x27;s a travel startup):<p>Founder A: Lot of background in the travel industry, less in the startup world, very good at business development and good organization skills<p>Founder B: Engineer, startup experience, good knowledge of business, good at business development and good organization skills<p>Founder C: Engineer, no startup experience, good organization skill (especially in tech projects)<p>Founder D: Lot of background in the travel industry, zero in the startup world, customers champion and very good to manage relationship with partners<p>Here is our we gave the titles:<p>Founder A: CEO<p>Founder B: COO<p>Founder C: CTO<p>Founder D: CMO<p>We are not sure if it&#x27;s good. There is no ego here: anyone can have any title.<p>What do you think? What would you do?
======
madamelic
Do it however you want.

Titles aren't binding for the most part. What each of you will likely shift
throughout the startup.

